# 1/6 scale robots



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

With everyone talking about larger/better models of subjects like the Seaview and Jupiter 2, how about bigger better models of some of our favorite robots.

Since Frank already has the LIS liscense, how about a 1/6th model of the B-9 Robot?
The previous one is soo small.

I'd also love a bigger Robbie.


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Also add:

Tobor the Great
Gog & Magog
Uniblab (Jetsons)
Rosie (Jetsons)
Kronos


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

All Robots should be 1/4 scale.
A 2' tall robbie or LIS would be a great treat, and RC project.

I'd shell out the bucks for that.

Cheers.
GHB :thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

BronzeGiant said:


> Also add:
> 
> Tobor the Great
> Gog & Magog
> ...












I don't think a Kronos kit would be worth the tooling costs. After all, it's a pretty easy subject to scratchbuild -- two cubes, some styrene tubing, a dome, and a couple of strange-looking antennas. 

Now, on the other hand:

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=53246&stc=1[/IMG-LEFT]

*ROBOT JOHN!
ROBOT JOHN!
ROBOT JOHN!*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ClubTepes said:


> With everyone talking about larger/better models of subjects like the Seaview and Jupiter 2, how about bigger better models of some of our favorite robots.
> 
> Since Frank already has the LIS liscense, how about a 1/6th model of the B-9 Robot?
> The previous one is soo small.


Not to mention rather inaccurate!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I would love a 1/6 line of robots--let's face it, that's a hugely popular action figure scale and most companies (Hot Toys excepted) that do great action figures in that scale won't do robots because their businesses rely on redressing standard action figure bodies--they're into clothing, head sculpts and smaller accessories, not "newly tooled" bodies.

There's already a very good line of Lost in Space 1/6 figures (at least Smith, John Robinson and the Keeper) so a 1/6 Robot would be a great companion piece for those and an excellent subject for a highly detailed model.

1/4 scale is fine if you want to have one or two stand-alone display pieces but for my money that's just too bulky for a collectible line. I have tons of Sideshow 12" figures and have passed on every quarter scale piece they've offered no matter what the subject.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd like to see some of those really cool retro robots from SKY CAPTAIN. The film mightn't have done too well in the cinema's but it seems to have gained a cult status, increased following and I think geeks would snap those robots up (especially in Japan).


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I can't figure out why even garage kit makers have basically avoided Sky Captain--it's full of fantastic designs. I want a a Manta plane!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

jbond said:


> I can't figure out why even garage kit makers have basically avoided Sky Captain--it's full of fantastic designs. I want a a Manta plane!



It's staggering and I'm even more amazed that some Japanese company like Wave (who did the LOEGentlemen Nautilus and car) haven't done any kits, especially as the Japanese are nuts about robots. 

It always seems to be the films or tv shows with the best designs get either the worst of kits or nothing at all. I love those robots with the tentacle like arms.........come to think of it all of the designs in SC are superb.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

John is an EXCELLENT ROBOT FOR 1/6 scale. He's a fairly believable robot too. I've thought of scratchbuilding a JOHN to go with my set of Lunar Models Gort, Robby, B9. I got two copies of the hideous movie too. One is a LOT better transfer.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

1:6 scale would be a great idea. As JBond said, "a hugely popular action figure scale". Robby and the bubble-headed ninny would be excellent at that scale. Just be sure to make Robby's arms and legs posable by builder's choice. And please, no electric flames coming out of B-9's claws.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i'd like to see the robot from The Phantom Creeps done in styrene ( 1/8th or 1/6th ) . 
hb


----------



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

and someone today had inquired about "johhny 5", throw him in to, or expanded set with lot of electronics.


----------



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

or get together with the RC group and ........


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I know Sky Captain robots couldn't be done in 1/6 as they're huge (would have to be 1/72 or 1/144 maybe) but in 1/6 I'd like to see those old robots from Dr Satan. I think the same robots were in other 1930s serials too. The Target Earth robot is another good one.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes- fantastic idea- PLEASE Frank do an accurate highly detailed B-9 and ROBBY THE ROBOT. These are the most famous sci-fi robots of them all so they should be done first, hopefully! Then Maria from Metropolis?
Great idea about doing robot kits!
Poor Frank must be shaking his head and standing knee deep in requests for future kits by now..LOL!
Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

BronzeGiant said:


> Also add:
> 
> Tobor the Great
> Gog & Magog
> ...




Tobor the Great would be a cool subject especially as he hasn't been done before in plastic or even in toy form.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I agree. I LOVE this idea! There has never been a 1/6th scale Robby or B-9 to go along with other 12" figures...and don't make them 12" tall, make them in scale with say Gi Joes, or Sideshow figures... and if something can be lit of, fer cryin out loud, cast it in clear! LOL!

In order I'd like to see:

B-9
Robby
Female robot from Lost in space's "deadliest of the species" episode
Metropolis Maria

If the kits were designed to allow limited articulation, that would also kick butt.

That would be enough to see if the market was viable for less popular 1/6th cale robots or characters.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Gort from The Day the Earth Stood Still.

As long as we're just awishin'.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Amok Toys is actually shipping 1/6th scale gort and gi joe like klaatu this month I think. Gort's not articulated at all (including his visor) so he well could have been a model as opposed to the rotocast which he is.


----------



## MAX WEDGE (Nov 20, 2005)

I too would like to see an accurate version of the LIS Robot! I would like it to be in 1/6 scale as well, but would be content if it was at least as big as the Lunar Models version. While I may be in the minority, I would like to see the kit as the 1st season with the wrinkled legs, but if possibile offer both sets for those who like the smoother look? I would also like to have the option to pose the kit with the arms in the retract position, or the more famililar extended/lightening shooting pose?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Given the Licensing hastles I think Frank & Co. will provide the best kits of the best subjects possible within reason. Please remember these folks are fans as well and will do there best to bring to market what is possible. License problems are the largest hurdle to overcome, and the studios are not well known to be very forthcoming. Patience guys, don't tip the apple cart with requests unless asked for.I am sure Frank and Dave are quite tired of hearing us whine. I don't intend to make anyone angry, just asking everyone to be patient and understanding. I am very pleased with everything they have offered and look forward to new and I am sure wonderfull surprises in the future.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

MAX WEDGE said:


> While I may be in the minority, I would like to see the kit as the 1st season with the wrinkled legs, but if possibile offer both sets for those who like the smoother look?


I don't know, I myself don't like anything that isn't a 1st season look. But for options like wrinkled legs [besides just covering them with crinkled bare metal foil] and extended arms, I think we have to look to the aftermarket, otherwise tooling costs would be nearing double. 



Ductapeforever said:


> License problems are the largest hurdle to overcome, and the studios are not well known to be very forthcoming.


Was just at my favorite model shop and noticed the AMT or Ertl or whoever's Mustang from Bullitt. Practically every other car kit is $19. The Bullitt car is $33. I can only imagine the difference is for the picture of McQueen and the movie's title on the box. That's licensing at its most real and probably gives a good idea the constant battle at Moebius' end.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I can't imagine that we'd do a 1/6 scale robot.... anything larger than 1/8 scale would be very unlikely. A new robot in any scale is not on our list of future projects right now.


----------

